# wärmesicht effekt



## Julien (26. April 2004)

hallo user's..

ich suche einen "Wärmesicht" Effekt und keine Nachtsich oder Infrarotsicht..

Greez


----------



## da_Dj (26. April 2004)

Über das Bild das du hast eine "Verlaufsüberlagerung". Bei den Verläufen nimmst du den, der so ein bissel bunt geraten ist. Das ist zwar physikalisch nicht korrekt, sieht aber halbwegs in Ordnung aus.


----------



## Julien (26. April 2004)

hehe danke, hab auch mal ausprobiert wie es ist wenn man ein bisschen weichzeichnet, und muss sagen sieht top aus! sowas kam bei mir raus.


----------



## extracuriosity (26. April 2004)

Also da muss ich jetzt aus persönlichem Interesse nochmal nachhaken:
Wie bitte kommt man mit einer einfachen Verlaufsüberlagerung zu einem in diesem Beitrag gepostetem Bild (das mit Sly Stallone, wenn er´s denn ist)?


----------



## McAce (26. April 2004)

Das Frage ich mich aber jetzt gerade auch.
Ach das ist Sly wahrscheinlich in Rambo I


----------



## da_Dj (26. April 2004)

Ganz einfach ... Die verschiedenen Farbabstufungen [bzw Helligkeiten/SW/Graustufen] werden durch die Abstufungen in dem Verlauf "überlagert" [hiess übrigens Verlaufsumsetzung, sorry] So kannst du z.B. auch schwarz und Weiss nehmen und hast halt ein [naja nicht grad tolles] S/W Bild. Allerdings haette er in dem Verlauf noch Blau mit Rot tauschen sollen [Regler verschieben] da das Rot dann an den Stellen wäre, wo es eigenlich zu erwarten ist [Gesicht], da dies noch "realistischer" aussehen würde. Obwohl ich net weiss ob man das bei dem Bild auch so einfach machen kann. Zumindest durch probieren sollte es gehen 

Man kann dies mit allen möglichen Verläufen machen. Einige der Standartverläufe sehen bei einigen Bildern sogar richtig gut aus


----------



## Consti (26. April 2004)

Naja, besonders realittisch ists ja trotzdem nicht. Wenn man sich das ganze mal in SplinterCell anschaut, dann ist der Kopf wohl immer am rotesten - is ja auch rigenwie klar. In dem Bild hier nicht. Es iseht zwar gut aus, aber Perfekt gehts wohl nur mit Hand - aber woher soll PS das acuh wissen, was wie heiss ist


----------



## da_Dj (26. April 2004)

Wie gesagt es sind nur Abstufungen. Und wenn man selbst ein wenig regelt kann man schon "fast realistische" Bilder erzielen


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

hallo

Ich habe mich an den Informationen die mir Da Dj gegeben hat orientiert und dazu noch ein bisschen herumexperimentiert, daraus wurde dieser Effekt.
Klar kann man sich immer wieder um die Realitäts Nähe streiten doch für meinen Zweck längt das vollkommen.

Edit: Ich hab auf The WebMachine ein interessantes Tutorial gefunden.Dort wird dieser Effekt genauestens Beschrieben. Dazu hat es noch x - Beliebige andere Tutorials die einem weiterhelfen könnten.;-)


----------



## subzero (28. April 2004)

sowas gibt es auch als Filter bei Adobe eXchange...


----------



## fluessig (28. April 2004)

Geht das in PS 5 auch? Hab die Option nicht gefunden


----------



## King Euro (28. April 2004)

Ich hab' es auch gleich mal ausprobiert! 
Die Option liegt unter
Ebene->Neue Einstellungsebene->Verlaufsumsetzung
und/oder
Bild->Einstellungen->Verlaufsumsetzung 
Wenn es da nicht liegt, wird es bestimmt nicht vorhanden sein!


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

Du kannst auch die Person extrahieren bzw auswählen und dann
eine neue Füll/Einstellungsebene bzw. Vektorgrafik einfügen das wählt man unten rechts bei den Ebenen. Dann wählt man Verlaufsumsetzung. So kriegt man nur die gewünschte Person umgewandelt.


----------



## King Euro (28. April 2004)

Ich hab' ja auch nur die gewünschte Person, hab' sie einfach ausgeschnitten!
Den Hintergrund hab' ich extra gemacht, damit er kühl aussieht, außerdem hab' ich das Hemd "abgekühlt"!


----------



## fluessig (28. April 2004)

PS5 ist dafür zu alt :-(


----------



## King Euro (28. April 2004)

Also bei mir geht es, ich hab' aber PS6!


----------

